
How to Live in SF on $18,000: A Response to the Yelp Open Letter - ivanzhou
https://medium.com/@Izhou/to-talia-how-to-live-in-sf-on-17-597-76-a-year-1c6a39a630f6#.ifkroihre
======
keithwhor
Once you get over FOMO, there are plenty of inexpensive places to live in SF
if you're willing to commute and share with roommates. It's surprising how
effective a budget can be. :)

~~~
ivanzhou
100% agree! I definitely think it takes time to look, but if people are
willing to compromise a bit, there are a lot of options.

